# Need password prompt for network share in domain



## kudratbbsr (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear friends
In my Domain environment i have configure a share folder consisting of software that when a client need we do not have to carry but we access through shared folder but i need that when we try to access the share from user pc it should prompt for authentication but in domain it directly open without any authentication which we do not want users to see the content of folder.Is there any way in whict i can force shared folder to ask for authentication from client pc.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

This should be the default behaviour that the Users(Domain\users) group has access but unauthenticated users are denied access.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Are the client PCs joined to domain? 
On your shared folder check the shared permissions and Security permissions 
As jim said if Domain\Users have access given on the shared folder than all domain users can open that without an issue. If you remove that permissions in Shared and Security tab of the shared folder and lets say give Domain\Administrator access only than domain users won't be able to access it and it will ask for authentication


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Password protected file sharing is a feature found in 2008 and newer. It has to be turned on for that feature set to work. 

You would need valid domain credentials to logon to begin with before you could access the password protected share.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Just don't give domain users access to the share.

Only allow administrators or a certain Group access it, then they will be prompted when they try to access it


----------

